# Polaris RZR UTV



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, I did it. I bought one of these things for myse... or, I mean the wife. She wanted one that was yellow. She said I get to drive it once in awhile :roll: ... I didn't mention gun rack accessories, blood or fish slime to her. We'll keep that a secrect. 










Anybody have one of these rigs? How you likin' it?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

SWEET!!!!!!!! I dont own one of these awesome offroaders, but have done work on a few of these. For the most post they are pretty well trouble free. CONGRATS.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats to the wife! Very fun!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Do you really expect that pretty little thing to drag out a 6-point??  

You know, I have a trailer with a ramp you can use anytime...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> Do you really expect that pretty little thing to drag out a 6-point??
> 
> You know, I have a trailer with a ramp you can use anytime...


I'm hoping it'll at least haul my lard butt around..

I had to get a trailer with it. Man, I guess I'm doing my part to help stimulate the economy. :shock:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the new toy!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man that's cool, absolutely fantastic, gorgeous really.


Uh....what's a UTV?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Goob.

UTV = Utility Task Vehicle. Usually a side by side two seater.

I didn't realize how many accessories are avaliable for these things! :shock: I'm sure the wife will need a gun rack, right?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Thanks Goob.
> 
> UTV = Utility Task Vehicle. Usually a side by side two seater.
> 
> I didn't realize how many accessories are avaliable for these things! :shock: I'm sure the wife will need a gun rack, right?


You'll have to get another one now; one for yourself.


----------

